

Max Levchin Wants Us To Mine Hurricanes For Energy - brandonb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/31/max-levchin-hurricane-wrestler/

======
pressurefree
im right here.

sites.google.com/site/verticalwindfarm/

im done sticking my neck out

